# Aircraft photography



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeovilton (UK) Air Show yesterday (10th July)

The last flying Avro Vulcan in the world. I was fortunate enough to see her fly...

(EDIT: evey day at 0900 UCT [GMT] the server where the photos are stored goes off line for about 15 minutes for a backup regime - if the photos are not showing, come back in 15 minutes - Thanks)

Take off










Fly by 1:










Fly by 2 - Bomb bay doors open









Fly by 3










Air Traffic Control









On finals










Almost down










Roll past


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice photos, Donald!! I like!! But, but.....how do the pilots feel with "bullseyes" painted all over the planes?? And one directly on the cockpit??


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Well - Its like this... If you give the enemy something to point at, then my the time the bullet arrives, the aircraft has moved on a bit & the bullet misses...

I took over 5000 photos over the two days. It'll take weeks before I have the time to review them all and dump the 'non-keepers'


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice shots Donald .. and nice explanation .. if the sniper ever manages to hit that bullseye, he must be suicidal .. he'll be next to the plane :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh happy memories indeed :laugh: My parents lived approx 11 miles from Biggin Hill when, during the early 60's, they held their 1st 'Biggin Hill Air Display' and I was about 8-10 years old - It was my childhood dream come true to have almost open access to planes like the Vulcan and the Lightning (English Electric), I even sat in the cockpits of a still-warm Spitfire and Hurricane - The joy of life without 'Health & Safety' plaguing everything :grin:

Beautiful photos Donald, especially the heat-ripples from the jet wash, in the take-off pic ray:

Apparently, according to various pilots, having bulls-eyes painted all over the plane made things more 'interesting'....


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I feel robbed Donald - no pics showing up at all :sigh:

not robbed - just too impatient - on a reload they started to load - great pics!!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

zuluclayman said:


> I feel robbed Donald - no pics showing up at all :sigh:
> 
> not robbed - just too impatient - on a reload they started to load - great pics!!!


Hi ZCM, I just did an edit on Post #1 above about that - The images are on an American server that goes into a backup regime at 0900 UCT every day for 10 to 15 minutes...

I will post a few more soon but I have to have a day on eBay getting a couple of 1T drives to replace my C & D drives...I just put in a 32Gb CF card and got an 'insufficient Space' on drive C error 

Know winder the 4 core went into 386 mode...:laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Some that I did processed yesterday:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

WereBo said:


> .... especially the heat-ripples from the jet wash, in the take-off pic


Thanks. That is what I had admired in other folks aviation photographs & strived to achieve. I was thrilled at the capture myself

Most of the photos were taken with either a 28~300mm 'L' class zoom or an 'L' class 400mm prime.

Some of the ground shots were taken with the new Sigma 50mm macro lens...

All-in-all, I was more that pleased with the results :smile:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

One more from Yeovilton Photo Shoot Day last friday...


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

these with the 5D? so clear! - I'm very jealous :sigh: love both the tailshots in the second last post - first one because it foreshortens and so flattens everything with the great DoF and second because it does the opposite :grin: the metal shine is so clear it feels like my screen has been polished 

A friend has just bought the canon 50mm 1.2 lens - she's really happy with it


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I had two cameras with me Canons 20D & 5D2

The tails shots:
the 'Fly Navy' one = 5D2 + 28~300L set at 210mm, 1/8000 @ f5.6 (wide open) for small DoF

the Harrier tail shot = 20D + Sigma 50mm 1/200 @ f/14

The racing car was taken on the 20D with the stock 18~55mm lens. For a stock lens, it is nice and sharp.

I suggest you d/l a small plug-in to read the EXIFs of photos (It appears on your right click menu). Have a look at Panda IEXIF - It is FREE :grin: but very good... I use it a lot, even on my own photos 'cos I don't have to search for the original file to see... Using IEXIF gives all the parameters of the photo: Camera make & Model, ISO, aperture/speed, date/time, metering mode, and a host of other data about the image - Invaluable tool for learning...(and snooping :grin

BTW: I have had to increase my copyright stamp and place it over the image as an image spoiler because a Korean plonker is collecting aviation images, including mine.


----------

